# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Ο ΡΟΚΥ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ!!

## ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.Θελω να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να βάλω στον Ρόκυ παιχνίδια και σουπιοκοκκαλο από αυτή την ηλικία.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Να βάλεις παιχνίδια. Εννοείται θα πρέπει να είναι ελεγμένα από εσένα και να είναι ασφαλή. 
Δηλ από καλό ξύλο, όχι μέταλλα τοξικά και επικίνδυνα σχοινιά.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι όπως λέει και η Μαργαρίτα εννοείται να βάλεις παιχνίδια που θα είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι ασφαλή. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις και κάποια μικροπαιχνιδάκια από καλαμάκι που συνήθως τους άρεσει να δαγκώνουν αλλά είναι ασφαλές υλικό!

----------


## tasos666

μόνο ξύλινα, σκάλες κομμάτια από σουηδικό η ευκάλυπτο αλα αν δεις ότι κολάι  περίεργα συνέχεια με κάποιο το απομακρύνεις  (δεν παίζει  ακριβώς )

----------

